# Supplement talk. . Once and for all!!



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

OK ok, I know there is an awful lot of info here on this topic. After readiing it all, you get more confused than you are before you started. People say this, then say that, I understated there is no "absolute correct way" of broaching this subject. .. I, along with others here would possibly like to start a new cleaned up thread on this talk about supplements and when to administer said products. . Thank you fir taking the time to read this and I hope we can be enlightened by the words of wisdom from experienced folks...


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

The general consensus from experienced keepers and professionals is if your only using one supplement then use Repashy Calcium Plus at every feeding. 

If you are only using one supplement then as a rule it should be Repashy Calcium Plus as other brands of calcium supplements do not contain vitamin A in a usable form for your frogs. 

Many experienced keepers alternate their supplementing with Repashy Supervite weekly and Repashy Vitamin A monthly (according to label) or biweekly (off label use) but to much vitamin A can lead to hypervitaminosis which is toxic. 

You can also use Repashy Superpig on occasion which is intended preserve and increase the color of your frogs but I personally didn't notice a difference when I was using it but a lot of people report the contrary.

Many people, including myself in the past, would also throw in Dendrocare, Rep-Cal products or Super Preen into the supplement mix but at a point I felt like I was just wasting my money as Repashy really seems to have it dialed in and over the years I have heard negative things about certain other products which could be BS but why chance it? I've never heard a reliable source say anything negative about the content of Repashy Calcium Plus.


----------



## blackpiranha (Jun 1, 2013)

BrainBug said:


> The general consensus from experienced keepers and professionals is if your only using one supplement then use Repashy Calcium Plus at every feeding.
> 
> If you are only using one supplement then as a rule it should be Repashy Calcium Plus as other brands of calcium supplements do not contain vitamin A in a usable form for your frogs.
> 
> ...


Hi，Brian 

Do you find the Calcium Plus is a little bit hard to dust because of the oversized particle? ( Ive been using Rep-Cal for 2 years,its superfine powder). How do you solve this problem ? grind or just leave the way they are.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

A bunch of this has been discussed recently here 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/273753-ground-repashy-calcium-plus-recommended.html 

I have to admit that I'm puzzled by the continued focus on the hypervitaminosis of A when hypervitaminosis (orally) of D3 is just as bad or hypersupplementation of calcium causes conditional deficiencies in micronutrients and potentially calcium soaps to form in the digestive tract (both of which can also kill the animal). 

The focus on hypervitaminosis also ignores the risks of hypovitaminosis of the fat soluble vitamins which can also kill the animal ... 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

blackpiranha said:


> Do you find the Calcium Plus is a little bit hard to dust because of the oversized particle? ( Ive been using Rep-Cal for 2 years,its superfine powder). How do you solve this problem ? grind or just leave the way they are.


I don't have a problem with the Calcium Plus sticking to the flies any better or worse then Rep-Cal and use it straight from the jar.

Ed, I think the focus on the Vitamin A hypervitaminosis versus the other forms of hypervitaminosis you mentioned is because with the Repashy Supplements available it seems that it would be the easiest to overuse Vitamin A supplement.

Have you heard of D3 or other hypervitaminosis occurring from supplementing with Repashy Calcium Plus at every feeding (assuming your feeding every 2-3 days?) If so how often do you supplement with your Calcium Plus + carotenoid mix? Thanks in advance.


----------

